# Marbled Hatchet Fish



## srf312 (Sep 2, 2013)

I purchased two of them today, and put them in my community tank (not the best idea). Since I put them in around 4, one has been severely bullied and now has white spots on its fins. I didn't notice the spots earlier but I could have missed them. What is this and how do I treat it??? 
It's been mentioned to me that it could be ich but I'm not sure


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

hatchets are delicate fish.marble hatchets especially as they are wild caught.they are notorious for carrying ich.this is why you should always quarantine fish.you just infected your entire tank with ich.they are scaleless fish so you need to be careful treating them.ich looks like large white salt grains stuck to them.


----------



## srf312 (Sep 2, 2013)

The white spots disappeared overnight, but the fish died a few hours later. Everyone else in the tank seems fine.


----------

